# Central Machinery 91815 Table Saw



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

I found a central machinery (Harbor Freight brand) table saw for sale. The model number is 91815 and it looks to be a hybrid style saw. Does any one have any experience with this table saw? I figured I would go check it out (the pictures Ive seen look good) and purchase it if it ran and was in decent shape. I can not find any info on this saw at all. I have a contractor style ryobi brand saw and I hate it. Its one of the saws they currently sell at HD for 199.

Before you tell me to buy a new Unisaw or something, and yes, I realize this is a harbor freight product, the guy wants 75 bucks. I figured, worst case, I could resell it on CL.com if I found it to be inadequate for hobby woodworking purposes.

Does anybody have a Central Machinery Tablesaw? Or any info about this saw, model 91815?


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

Table Saws are precise machines and judging by Central Machinery's track record… They're not compatible. Harbor Freight builds as cheap as they can so they can get the cheapest price. I think you may find yourself regretting the purchase of a non-precise Harbor Freight tablesaw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the model number, but if it's a full size cast iron saw (27" deep) with a belt drive induction motor, it could be worth $75 if in good shape. If it's direct drive with a universal motor, it's probably not much of a step up from what you have. FWIW, I've got some OK HF machines, but they're not exactly known for their terrific TS…keep an open mind but follow your gut.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking over the pdf file of the manual from the HF website, it seems to be what it is exactly, a low-cost, direct drive, 1.5HP universal motor saw with a little cast iron main table and stamped steel everything else.
It sold originally for $259 but was put on sale many times, in the period from 2003 to about 2005-6. 
Actually, $75 sounds a bit high now. Probably be just about like the Ryobi you have now.


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with everyone about the quality and what not with this saw, but I have had GREAT luck with HF items. I was interested in this saw because A.) it has standard sized/shaped miter gauge grooves, whereas the Ryobi is skinnier than the standard and has notches at the top of the grooves, therefore making it impossible to use any other miter gauge other than the one provided, and B.) I could use a Dado blade on it, which I cannot do with the ryobi.

I'll probably pass and go buy a used Rigid or Craftman on CL.com. Thanks for the input all!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

HF has some good stuff and some not so good stuff. The BS and Jointer are good old design tools from USA remade in china, its like getting a brand new 50 year old jointer. The Chicago line are good for work, but hit and miss. I've not had a problem with my belt sander or my combo belt disk sander from them either. My sprayer is chicago, works great. Saws I would not buy there though. You just have to rummage through the power tools and see if it looks durable.


----------



## deniseo (Jan 13, 2014)

I live in the Philippines and table saws here are almost non existent unless they are homemade. I purchased a Harbor Freight saw on ebay and had it shipped here through global shipping which ended up being FedEx. Ebay has a service that allows you to pay the custom charges and global shipping charges through them. The total cost of a $119 saw ended up being $205. A person must really need a table saw to pay that much for a Harbor Freight model. I did. I received the saw as described and was suprised that it took a 8" Dado. I had one already and it fit just fine. After purchasing a 5000 watt step down transformer I tried the saw and it worked well. I'm going to build a table saw station based on a station I found on this site. All in all I did not expect much and got more than I expected. By the way I was able to find a Grizzly table saw here that sells for a bit over $1000 dollars in the States it is about $5000 USD here and that did not include shipping or customs charges.


----------



## lvogt (Aug 30, 2015)

I have had a 10" Central Machinery table saw for several years. It is a model 45804 direct drive 2 hp motor with reduction gears. It has performed flawlessly up until this time. Today while cross cutting 1×6s the motor support casting failed and separated from the motor. I have the motor apart and am unable to find anywhere,,,a replacement support fitting for this or any Central Machinery table saw. It resembled pot metal where it broke. No idea where I can get it replaced. My manual for this is at my winter home and I will see if there is a part # and a place to order when I return for the winter. I have my doubts. As the internet has done me no help. Good luck.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You can get a better saw for 75$. I wouldn't risk it personally. Not with a model you can't get parts for. I'd shoot for a craftsman 113 or 315 model contractors saw for 100$-150$ and be able to get parts from any number of sources.

Put it this way. I bought a craftsman saw for 100$. Refurbed it and sold it for 185$ or so dialed in and ready to work.


----------

